# MES  30"  or  40"  ???



## slosmoke (Mar 5, 2008)

Was planning on going to  Cabellas and pick up the 30" SS unit for $250.Friend of mine calls me and says Sams has a 40" for $299.So give me the low down on which one to get.And no I am not gonna get both.Thanks


----------



## lawdog (Mar 5, 2008)

Get the 40", I tried to save alittle money and ordered the 30" and my boss has the 40".  Hands down if I could do it over agin I would have gotten the one from Sam's. IMO

Lawdog


----------



## djohn312 (Mar 5, 2008)

I also have the 30 and wish I would have gotten the 40 just need more space


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

thats a ongoing topic in here-ALWAYS go bigger than the 1 you Were looking at.


----------



## davenh (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the 40" and it suffers some in the winter time. The 30" and 40" have the same heater, it is better sized for the 30". In warmer weather it shouldn't be that significant. If your in a cold climate and want to use it on a cold day the 40 could take longer than the 30 to reach temps. At least that what I see with my 40" MES.


----------



## psychobrew (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with the downside, but my 40" always reaches temp in freezing weather (as long as I don't open the door).  On the other hand, the 40 might smoke better since the element has to work harder.


----------



## slosmoke (Mar 11, 2008)

So the 30" and 40" have 4 racks in both units and the heater is the same size in both .Only diff is the height ? Someone gave me a product # for the 40"  SS at Sams  916979.So I will give them a ring and see if they have this beast in stock.


----------



## davenh (Mar 11, 2008)

I think the 40" may also be wider by about 6" or so. A full slab of ribs fits on fine the rack.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 11, 2008)

I have the 30" and the 40", if I had to choose one of the two I would say the 40". But I do like having both; I believe Illini has both also. Hopefully he will be along shortly to get his thoughts on this.


----------



## kurtsara (Mar 11, 2008)

I bought the 30" black smoker to save a little money in the begining, but now I spent another $350.00 and the 40" should be here Thursday.

I wanted a second smoker thought about a stick burner but ended up ordering the 40" on Sunday


----------



## illini (Mar 12, 2008)

The latest 40" MES comes with a very nice cover included......they are currently $299 at Sam's....thanks again MossyMo for the heads up.....

If I only were to have one it would be the 40" but the 30" is a very spirited little smoker and superior for some of your smoking endeavers.....

The 40 can be a little short on heating up at times....DaveNH and others have been adding a little charcoal with the wood and have reported exciting results.......Like a smoke ring!!

The cooking grates are the same depth...about 6" wider which is a major advantage....the vertical height between grates is almost double.......Cant beat the size difference for functionality


----------



## slosmoke (Mar 12, 2008)

So I gave a call to Sams and the woman there tells me that they had 7 units on Sunday.Tuesday it went  down to 4.So now they have 3.I just got back from there with the new 40".I might not get it plugged in till this weekend.Sold for $ 299. and it did come with a cover.Thats about it for now.Thanks for the help.


----------



## davenh (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn..I got the 2007 model at Sams, no cover. Called Masterbuilt to ask about the cover and they don't have any. Make sure to look at the boxes before you grab one because there are old models and new models mixed in there. Probably leftovers from last year. The Club near me is still selling the 2007 model for $299.


----------



## paulbill (Mar 14, 2008)

I am the new owner of a 30" black mes. Really Really considered getting the 40" from Sam's.

BUT, the nearest Sam's club to me is approx 40-50 miles, and I am not a member which would cost me a little as well.

They have them in stock and I was really tempted. Figured the 30" was a good place to start. Only done 1 smoke and am already loving it. Bought a bradley cover for about $25 from amazon for it was well.

But I can definitely see a 40" mes in my future!

Paulbill


----------



## mossymo (Mar 14, 2008)

Paulbill
Congrats on the new MES !!!
I have said it before and I will say it again, there is no such thing as too many smokers; right tool for the right job. (I sure hope my wife doesn't read this !!!).


----------



## geob (Mar 28, 2008)

You will like the 40 MES.  I have the 30 MES and have no heat recovery proplem in Mississippi.  Just don't get that cold here.  

The only thing I see is wrong with the 30 is you can't find jerky trays that fit.  I had to make mine.


----------



## allen (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought a 40" SS MES and really enjoy it, the problem I had was getting the Temp up where I wanted it and keeping it there


----------



## smoked (Mar 28, 2008)

I think the only problem with the "bigger" MES is that it still uses the same heating element....... I'd still buy one if I could find one here....but I'm happy with my MES I have now as is.....


----------



## erain (Mar 28, 2008)

i was in sams sat b4 easter and was lookin at the 40 incher, i have a GOSM already but was thinking for times when i really didnt want to have to keep that close a watch on it that this would be the ticket. needless to say i picked one up monday, havent taken it out of the box yet. but as i been reading posts on the MES i see noted alot that they donot leave any smoke ring. is this purely cosmetic or do the electrics have a disadvantage over others. been thinking about it and cant see how it would differ from the gas job. just different sources of heat,still suppling the smoke. so if anyone has anything to this smoke ring absence in the MES would like to hear about it. like i said still in box so have been contemplating returning it but if i hear positive i would keep it. i also paid $299.00. thks


----------



## irwinwd (Mar 28, 2008)

Erain,

Ilini and I had a whole conversation about the smoke ring or lack there of with the electrics last year.  I have been very happy with my MES over the past 15 months, but couldn't help but notice that I could not generate the smoke ring shown in many posts.  It does seem to be an issue of air flow, smoke generation (volume) an potentially other factors.

My food has alway had a good smoked flavor and is visaully applealing, just lacks the ring.  The end conclusion was, if you are entering a competition the lack of smoke ring would knock you out of the running.  If you are looking for good food and an easy way to regulate temperature, this unit is great.

I have the 30" in black btw.  I have yet to make bad food in my MES and that statement goes a long way in my book.


----------



## davenh (Mar 28, 2008)

I have the 40" Sam's and it does a great job. I've been tossing some charcoal briquette in with the wood to get the ring, but the food tastes the same, great, with or without the ring 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## illini (Mar 28, 2008)

I concur with Irwinwd
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Do not think a smoke ring has taste.......There is a thread about using cheap charcoal (the manufactured stuff) that will impart a smoke ring on the meat.......please read that....suggest you keep it as I know you will like the MES

Good Luck


----------



## lawdog (Mar 28, 2008)

erain,
I have found that if you trow a charcoal brickette in with the wood chips you will get somewhat of a smoke ring. Also if you rub down with tender quick it will help improve it. I have to agree withe the others though, I haven't had anything bad out of the MES yet.

Here is a little smoke ring with charcoal


Lawdog


----------



## erain (Mar 29, 2008)

i definatly wont be doing any competing other than with myself, i seem to be the only one in my world here that has an interest in smoking meats. i guess as long as i can produce some quality tasting food it will prob do me right then. so tomorrow i will unbox it,clean it and season it... will try the charcoal deal. i think it will work good for those times when i cant be so diligant in watching the smoker. yhanks for all your tips, keepem coming.


----------



## davenh (Mar 29, 2008)

I hear you..lol. I tell someone it takes 14hrs to cook a pork butt and they look at you like your crazy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I find it just as much fun to cook it as it is to eat it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

If I had to build a fire or start up charcoal each time, I probably wouldn't use mine as much as I do now (every weekend). Plus you don't worry about running out of fuel or having to go get it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## erain (Mar 29, 2008)

ya butt they sure do enjoy the eating part...


----------



## corky (Apr 3, 2008)

Visited the local Sam's Club the other day and stumbled upon a Masterbuilt 40 in a damaged box in their 'closeout' area.  I had been thinking about a Cookshack Amerique but negotiated  the price on the MES down to $200.  Long story, short.  It followed me home so I had to keep it!

I have been using a Brinkman Cimarron Deluxe for a year or so and just am getting tired of spending 14 to 16 hours tending the coals to maintain temperatures.

Also acquired a Suncast horizontal storage box to keep it in and out of the weather.  Should be seasoning it in the next few days and getting down to businesss this weekend.  

Any tips on seasoning the new MES or just follow the recqs in the manual?

Corky


----------



## kookie (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice deal...............Spray the inside with pam or wipe with evo.............


----------



## geob (Apr 3, 2008)

Smoke it to death.  Put some wheels on so it's easy to move.  I have a vertical with the fire box on the side that does not get used anymore since I got my MES.  Set it and go back to bed.  I can still up all night and drink beer and watch it if I want to though.  Easy did not remove the fun. Smoke ring or no smoke ring, MES still smokes some great goodies.  

geob


----------

